# Algae Is Back In Utah Lake



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

S.O.B
http://kutv.com/news/local/algal-bloom-returns-to-provo-bay-in-utah-lake-poses-danger-to-humans-pets


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

That is a lot earlier than normal....quite strange given the nice rise in the lake's water level over the last few months.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Bummer. Hope it doesn't spread too much.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

LostLouisianian said:


> That is a lot earlier than normal....quite strange given the nice rise in the lake's water level over the last few months.


It's also been hotter than normal... and maybe with water levels higher this year, that's why it's only in Provo bay right now and now lake wide? Like it was a year ago?:O||::O||:


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Makes it seem like it's the s**t still being dumped in the lake. Not the water level. But I'm no doctor...I mean rocket scientist


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Tall Tines said:


> It's also been hotter than normal... and maybe with water levels higher this year, that's why it's only in Provo bay right now and now lake wide? Like it was a year ago?:O||::O||:


I have to disagree. I live on the lake and look at it every day. It actually hasn't been hotter than last year here yet by a long shot. I check the weather multiple times daily here for temps etc. There has to be other variables involved that are causing such an early bloom. I haven't ridden through Provo bay but one issue could be that there is now land covered that hasn't been covered in a couple of years and it's quite shallow so it warmed up quicker. The normal blooms hit the north east end of the lake first then spread south. This is starting mid lake which is not normal. We know that water temps are a key factor so something is causing Provo Bay to warm up faster than normal. I would seriously be interested to know if there are more carp or less carp than normal in Provo Bay right now. The DWR seriously and State of UT need to get serious about this problem and fix it otherwise it's going to keep getting worse. I guess when a person or two actually dies from it then they'll do something.


----------

